# calligraphy parts



## jlroch (Aug 30, 2009)

i have been asked to make some calligraphy pens. where can i get the hardware for this?


----------



## les-smith (Aug 30, 2009)

Anthony (penworks) has some stuff.
http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=25_26

There is also some kits and parts available in the classified section.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope you have better luck then me. I lost my best customers because of calligraphy nibs, lol.


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 31, 2009)

My SIL does calligraphy and I'm going to buy the nibs that she uses and incorporate them into a nib holder for her.  She gets her nibs from Michael's (I think).


----------



## titan2 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Calligraphy/Dip Pen Kits - Sale*



jlroch said:


> i have been asked to make some calligraphy pens. where can i get the hardware for this?


 
Jacques,

To get what you need, go to the 'Individual Classifieds' and you'll see the Calligraphy/Dip Pen kits that I sell. Shipping is included until the 1st of September.

Here's the link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49988

Let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks,

Barney


----------



## titan2 (Sep 2, 2009)

jlroch said:


> i have been asked to make some calligraphy pens. where can i get the hardware for this?


 

Jacques,

Sent you a PM the other day.....did you get it?  Have you found what you're looking for?


Barney


----------

